# Phrag. Rosy Charm 3N



## silence882 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hello all,

I have a batch of Phrag. Rosy Charm 3N that are spiking and the first one is in bloom:




This cross is from Chuck Acker and is: Memoria Dick Clements 'Rocket Flash' 4N x schlimii 'Isolde'

I am quite pleased with it. It is darker than other pics I have seen of Phrag. Rosy Charm which I attribute to the double shot of MDC.

I bought a flask 26 months ago and I now have 4 plants in high spike, 3 in low spike, and another 4 that are big enough to spike this year. I have always wanted to bloom out a batch of plants so I am quite excited. I will post photos as future plants bloom, even if the flowers are of poor quality.

--Stephen


----------



## Lmpgs (Oct 29, 2014)

Very nice!!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 29, 2014)

Congrats! Will you be bringing the "extras" to the Paph Forum to sell?


----------



## eaborne (Oct 29, 2014)

Exciting!


----------



## Migrant13 (Oct 29, 2014)

That's a beauty. Looks like there should be a winner in the bunch if not this one.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 29, 2014)

Yay besseae hybrids. Definitely different from most. Can you post a photo of the foliage please, thanks.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Oct 29, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## Silvan (Oct 29, 2014)

great pouch and overall colour! It's always exciting to grow from flask. We also
learn a lot from the experience.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 29, 2014)

I like that color a whole lot!


----------



## phrag guy (Oct 30, 2014)

very nice one


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 30, 2014)

Cutie!


----------



## abax (Oct 31, 2014)

Save one for me! I adore that color.


----------



## slc (Oct 31, 2014)

Beautiful! 'grats!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 1, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## silence882 (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks for all the comments! I am very much excited.



NYEric said:


> Yay besseae hybrids. Definitely different from most. Can you post a photo of the foliage please, thanks.


Here's the whole plant in a 3.5" pot:






Linus_Cello said:


> Congrats! Will you be bringing the "extras" to the Paph Forum to sell?



I am keeping them all! :evil:


----------



## silence882 (Nov 4, 2014)

Here's a comparison pic between Phrag. Rosy Charm and my blooming Phrag. schlimii.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 4, 2014)

I'll take them both.


----------



## silence882 (Dec 4, 2014)

3 more are in bloom!

Plant #2:




Plant #3:




Plant #4:




Plant #1 second bloom:




Family photo:




--Stephen


----------



## Denver (Dec 4, 2014)

They're all lovely


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 4, 2014)

Nice display.


----------



## abax (Dec 4, 2014)

I like them all and I wonder what song they're singing in the group photo. There's
definitely a quartet there.


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 5, 2014)

I really wouldn't mind having that gracing my windowsills (squeezed in between everything else, of course).



abax said:


> I like them all and I wonder what song they're singing in the group photo. There's
> definitely a quartet there.


Probably some Christmas Carol. :wink:


----------



## Lmpgs (Dec 5, 2014)

Nice presentation! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 5, 2014)

great colour


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 5, 2014)

Great line-up. They look fairly similar...do you have a favorite?


----------



## silence882 (Dec 5, 2014)

Migrant13 said:


> Great line-up. They look fairly similar...do you have a favorite?



If I had to choose one it would be #1 since it has a slightly more intense color. But they're all pretty close in color, size and shape. None are super good and none are bad. I would classify them all as very nice.



abax said:


> I like them all and I wonder what song they're singing in the group photo. There's
> definitely a quartet there.



Every time I walk by I swear I hear 'kill him, kill him now' whispered, which is a little mean since I've been taking care of them for 2+ years.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Dec 6, 2014)

Very nice display! I'll take the no. 1 too... 
But difficult to judge on first flowering seedlings!


----------

